# Tips & tricks



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

We all learn from our mistakes but unfortunately we don't live long enough to make them all and we all can learn from someone elses what was I thinking moments. I was thinking why dont we share those lessons.From removing fletches to bow setup to tuning. I would like to hear how you do it.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Check your D Loop often.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Good idea.

I will tell you what I do. It is probably not the right way for every one but it works for me.

1. I always buy Elite bows. Not because I think they are better or faster or bla, bla, bla, no, for the simple reason I like there grip and they works for me. My Indoor rig has the same grip and feel as my 3-D and Field rig which is identical to my Hunting rig.

2. I always buy Spott Hogg sights. Again I have the identical sight on all my bows. Same pin size, sime head size, same length, same adjustability. 

3. Same story with my arrow rests. Only Trophy Taker. Same story. Except for my hunting rig. There a Whisker Biscuit. I can walk with a arrow nocked, I can crawl with a arrow nocked, it is quite, the arrow doesn't fall off at nr 99 etc.

4. When I receive a new bow, I make sure my *draw length is 130% PERFECT* I install my peep and D-loop, but I don't serve the peep. I spend a bit of time to get my peep at the right height before I serve it. If it is to high I find that I loose nocking points cause I have to raise my head to look through the peep. If the peep is to low then I force my head down and cramp myself in behind the string, which leads to serious and detrimental string contact. I install my arrowrest and D-loop 90-degrees in line with each other and the arrow in line with the burger button.

5. I make sure that my 40 yard pin is in the centre of my sight head(just looks neat) and adjust the other pins accordingly. I hate it if all the pins are to the bottom or top of the sight head.

6. From there I do a walk back tune and adjust my arrow rest to get the arrow flight to my liking. 

Like I said, I found this to work for me.


----------



## PRIVATE RYAN (Jul 17, 2007)

*Tips*

Before I draw I say the following rhyme in my head.

range range 
20 yards green pin
30 yards yellow pin

Almost missed a nice vlakkie
shooting with the wrong pin.

:shy:

Guessing
the distance although I had
a rangefinder on hand.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I nearly lost a finger with my bow once. The top mod must go on the top cam and the bottom mod must go on the bottom cam. 

See link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=343077


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

1) Always & I mean ALWAYS buy a Mathews.

2) Never & I mean NEVER hunt with mechanicals (never been legalised in S.A)

3) Always & I mean ALWAYS use the most expensive broadheads that you can afford. They should cost a least as much as the arrow.

4) Never & I mean NEVER show your buddies how well you can shoot after a few :darkbeer: (It's dangerous and embarrasing)

5) Always & I mean ALWAYS respect the property that you are hunting on.

6) Never & I mean NEVER have a few too many :darkbeer: before you go sit for the afternoon session. (You sleep through all the action)

7) Always & I mean ALWAYS buy a Spott-Hogg. (exept if they by some miracle invent a better pin sight)

8) Never & I mean NEVER think that speed is preferable to accuracy or silence.

9) Always & I mean ALWAYS know your shooting ability and stick to it.

10) Never & I mean NEVER post tips as contentious as these! :wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

What the heck.

Just go buy a Bowtech and all this porblems are taken care off.

Sorry guys just had to do it.

Carry on.

Gerhard


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Try the wife's new potato peeler to remove fletches it works for me.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

**** Boys! Looks like we might need a few more couches for this thread?:box:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Respect the game your after, only then will you take the time to ensure your set-up is 110%.

Hunting is a privelage, not a right.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Respect the game your after, only then will you take the time to ensure your set-up is 110%.
> 
> Hunting is a privelage, not a right.



That is the reason I started FITA "there is only one kill and that ia a clean kill" I felt precision shooting was the answer

Now I enjoy the spots more than anything else and finaly I have learned that setup,spine etc are more worth than any amount you can spend on equipment.

Sometimes I go out hunting and only bring back pleasent memories and a contented feeling.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Please tell me what FITA stands for

Thanks 
Ryan


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

federation internationale de tir a l'arc


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

get rid of all slips after purchasing archery "stuff"have you seen the prices of shoes


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Always be open minded....*

But be thick skinned and stick to what you believe in no matter what. This makes you who you are(This is not to say that one cannot change their mind if something else makes more sence.) Remember Archery is a journey... And 

IF you are going to Kill something then be 100% committed to its killing. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

I have "gotten hold" of a new Doinker stabilizer:wink: took the wife 5 seconds to figure out what is different, of to the shops new shoes here we come. I even destroyed all the evidence


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Invictus said:


> I have "gotten hold" of a new Doinker stabilizer:wink: took the wife 5 seconds to figure out what is different, of to the shops new shoes here we come. I even destroyed all the evidence


*The Outdoorsman's Prayer*

Please Lord, when I die, don't let my wife seel my gear for what I told her I paid for it. :embara:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Invictus said:


> I have "gotten hold" of a new Doinker stabilizer:wink: took the wife 5 seconds to figure out what is different, of to the shops new shoes here we come. I even destroyed all the evidence


*The Outdoorsman's Prayer*

Please Lord, when I die, don't let my wife seel my gear for what I told her I paid for it. :embara:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Ja boys,

The missus can be a bit of an obstacle in our quest for quality sports tackle.

A good tip is to tell her that your new purchase is going to cost let's say 
R 2500.00 when it's actually R 1500.00
Tell her you fought tooth and nail for a discount so that there will be some left so you could could take her, the most important person in the world out for dinner and this little gesture usally disarms them and you get to play with your new toy and have the wife's blessing.:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pay cash. Does not show details on bank statements. Leave slip @ shop otherwise she WILL FIND IT!


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

Invictus said:


> I have "gotten hold" of a new Doinker stabilizer:wink: took the wife 5 seconds to figure out what is different, of to the shops new shoes here we come. I even destroyed all the evidence


:secret: oopsy......well.......it's not going to help that ur wife is an archer.....
next time try this one......"i'm just doing some testing for __________." (insert shop/magazine......etc) this worked for me for a while......when KB did an article on FT and put a few pics of me in the magnum :darkbeer:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

So you where caught out!!!!!!!


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Again


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

:set1_rolf2:


Invictus said:


> Again



:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

